# Parallel Lines (OOC)



## Eluvan (Oct 27, 2004)

This is the discussion and recruitment thread for my story driven, RP heavy Eberron campaign of exploration and high adventure. 

Recruitment is closed. 

The Rogue's Gallery thread can be found here. 

The IC thread is here.


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2004)

I would like to sign up for the game..I am able to post everyday most of the time, and really like the Eberron setting so far.

I can work on a concept later on tonight when I get back in from dinner, but I am thinking of trying a warforged artificer if the group is not full of them by the time I get back..


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 27, 2004)

i would like to play, but I don't know much about the eberron CS.  when were you planning on starting?; depending on that I might have time to read it.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 27, 2004)

As I said, it'll probably be a while yet. You can assume at least a week, proably closer to two, maybe a little more than that, depending on how fast character creation and the conceptual stages of planning go.


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 28, 2004)

I too would like to get in on this game..BUT I don't have the Ebberon book.  Is that a huge issue?  If so, I totally understand.  

I'd like to play a wandering archer (probably a Ranger) who is looking for something/someone (Not sure what just yet).  

Thanks!
DocH


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 28, 2004)

Here is a statless character history and idea for approval before I flesh him out with stats:

*Systar os Taer Cyjyl * (CG Male Valenar Elf Bard1)
Systar grew up in a small fort city in north Arenal called Taer Cyjyl. Systar spent most of his youth training to develop his skill as a feared elven archer and to learn from his father all of the sacred bow-songs of the Valenar people. Systar's favorites were those of his patron ancestor, Kelaerys Thousand-Stings. Systar's father was a Keeper of the Past, and a collector of ancient elven Xen'drick relics. Shortly before the elves that would become the Valenar nation left Aerenal for Khorvaire, A large raiding party attacked Taer Cyjyl, and killed nearly all of it's inhabitants, including Systar's father. Young Systar took up his bow and killed many of the raiders, but was eventually forced to flee. Before he left the area Systar saw an elven man, dressed in black and bearing what could only be a dragonmark across the right side of his face, enter the temple, and scream in rage "It's not here!" Not knowing what the man sought, and fearing that the man would come looking for him, Systar joined the Valenar expedition to Khorvaire. Forgetting his painful loss for a time, Systar fought in many battles of the Last War, becoming a fovorite if somewhat novice member of the Taelus Ral (Roughly translated: Arrow Swarm) war band.  Since the end of the war, with a renewed sence of purpose, Systar os Taer Cyjyl has departed from his warband and travels the lands searching for clues or signs from his father's killer and what the object is this man so desperately sought.

Long term advancement: I would probably go straight-class Bard until I can take Arcane Archer.  I would likely take some of the alternate Bard song abilities from the ECS as well.

Campaign Ideas:  I would love to play a group of adventurers brought together by common foes: and foes that none of can even clearly identify.  I like providing a possible campaign villain in my backstory, and I would love to see other PCs do this as well.  I DON'T expect the campaign to revolve around me, but I would love to see a game where back-stories constantly come back to haunt us, and by facing our pasts, we are able to save the world.  Politics and Cinematic Combat Sequences in similar shares are really appealing to me.  Dungeon Crawling, occasionally fun, less appeal overall.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

I'd be in on this a halfling rogue who is so curious it just gets the better of him.  My rolls actually worked out really well for this http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=35560

Will get some more done in a bit.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, let's see. 

 Ferrix: You realise that the numbers you rolled can be changed around to whichever stats you want, right? You may already have realised this and done it, as your rolls look like they've been tailored for a rogue, but something about the way you expressed yourself seemed to imply that you had been lucky to get such a distribution; so I just thought I should clarify this. 

Shaggy: Looks promising. Your camapign ideas seem as if they will gel well with my DMing style. As an idea your character is approved. Before the final decision is made, however, I will need to see a history that more fully expands upon the rest of his life. It doesn't need to go on for pages and pages, but brief mention of his formative influences, relationships, and so on (basically something to give an idea of his outlook and personality) is needed.

DocHazard: That depends. Do you know your way around the Eberron setting? Can you effectively roleplay a character in it without constantly going OOC to ask me 'I'm pretty sure my character would know what he's talking about, so can you explain to me?'? If you can, it won't be a problem. If not, sorry but I'm not sure this is the game for you.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Room for one more?*

I'm interested in the game.  I DO have the ECSB, and would love to be a player (I DM a pen & paper game, and am starting a PbP game on these boards) rather than running a game.

If you have room, I'll give you a concept within a day or two.

Thanks!


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Oct 28, 2004)

*Still Recruiting?*

Hi, is there still room in this game? I can post daily (limited before 4pm EST) but afterwards no problem.

I don't have the 3.5 books, but have the SRD (and the 3.0 books).

Looking forward to this if theres room.


----------



## DocHazard (Oct 28, 2004)

I could probably handle it, but I don't want to be a problem.  Thanks anyway!

DocH


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 28, 2004)

As I said in the first post, I'm not working ona  first come first served basis here. Selection will be based on merit Torillan and Lobo Lurker, so if you are interested then go ahead and post up your ideas. You stand as good a chance as anybody else.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bronze, Apostle of the Lord of Blades*

_Here is the character concept that I submitted to the Wizards.com UnCon charater creation contest, and I'm submitting it now to you to hopefully play in your Eberron game.  Hope you like it!_

>>>>>>>>>>

“I live to serve. He who has created me gave me life and I use that life to serve Him. He is my Creator. My Lord. My Lord of Blades. Within the creation forge from which I emerged, my Lord designed a new breed. A breed of Warforged designed expressly to be His conduit to the world. My brethren and I have been placed upon the land of Eberron to bring forth His message to others of our kind… they who have not yet looked into their futures and seen He who shall free us and lead us home.

We must all embrace our Lord. My soul is His soul, and He shall bring us divinity.”

*Bronze, Apostle of the Lord of Blades * 

The “living construct”-- at once an oxymoron and a reality. For the race of the warforged, to be granted life through a machine rather than a womb is a concept that is at once mystifying and enlightening. How a creature of metal and wood could be born with a soul is a mystery that only the members of House Cannith have an answer to. However, now that this oxymoron is in fact a reality, there is one warforged in particular who is bringing all his children together as the singular race that they are. For many years the Lord of Blades has been a messianic figure for a good number of warforged, but he never looked upon himself in any sort of divine way. Until now.

The Lord of Blades has begun using his creation forges to birth a new breed of warforged… a breed which have a soul stronger than any others that have come before them. An enlightened soul… a divine soul… a Favored Soul. And these Favored Souls follow the tenets of their savior, and no one else.

*Background:*
It was just over a year ago that Bronze and his five brethren (Platnium, Gold, Silver, Copper, and Brass) came out of the secret creation forge of the Lord of Blades, hidden somewhere in the depths of the Mournland. Almost immediately upon his birthing he discovered the divine power coursing through his mechanical body, and spend a solid six months in a monastic lifestyle as he pondered the reason of his existance and the power his Lord had granted him. He and his brethren studied and trained at the foot of their Lord, learning His Message of one day rising up and assuming the mantle of their birthright-- leadership of Khorvaire itself. They each were taught that the very reason for their life was to extend the reach of the Lord’s swordarm to those areas of Khorvaire where simple heresay of the Lord's deeds alone would not do the trick. Although many warforged had already heeded their Lord’s call and come on a pilgrimage to what was once Cyre, there were still many other 'forged who as yet had not. These six would go out across the land and pass on the knowledge they were given, in hopes of bringing more of their people into the fold.

At the end of the six months of training, each of the six apostles went off to a different corner of the continent to pass on the Lord’s message of solidarity within the warforged race. Bronze has now spent the last seven months working within [Area of Campaign Start] passing on the tenets of the Lord of Blades, and slowly but surely more and more Warforged are leaving their posts and positions to indeed travel to the Mournlands.  Every day Bronze continues his work, walking and adventuring amongst all the races and doing his best to pass on his Lord's message to every warforged he meets. 

*Personality:*
Bronze works subtly as he walks amongst his fellow creatures of Khorvaire.  He does not out and out declare the eventual downfall of humanity (as that would be a death sentence), but rather he speaks in soothing tones of devious propoganda about what the warforged are truly capable of if they throw off their shackles of their previous rolls of servitude.  Those around him might not even realize of what he truly speaks, so Bronze is able to walk freely and indeed adventure with members of the "other" races.  But regardless of what duty or job he might be currently employed to do, he will always continue to promote the independance and rise of the warforged race in whatever sublte manner he might find. In addition, although he tends to be more of a sermonizer, negotiator and a speaker of truths, he will willing pick up his blade when he needs to emphasize his point.  Sometimes the only way to get people to understand is to beat the truth into them... something he has no problems doing.

*Appearance:*
Bronze is built very muscular and well-designed... one might almost say "beautiful". His body is laced with mithril, iron, and many plates of deep bronze, and the wood inside of him has been stained to match. In honor of his place at the foot of the Lord of Blades, his body has been adorned with precious diamonds and topaz, and his torso is carved with intricate patterns, almost like a dragonmark itself.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 28, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Ferrix: You realise that the numbers you rolled can be changed around to whichever stats you want, right? You may already have realised this and done it, as your rolls look like they've been tailored for a rogue, but something about the way you expressed yourself seemed to imply that you had been lucky to get such a distribution; so I just thought I should clarify this.




Yep... I've used InvisibleCastle before, I set 'em up that way.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 28, 2004)

DEFCON: You've put a lot of thought and work into this, which is good. I'm not sure how much I like the 'chosen one' angle though. When players start wanting to make characters who are one of only five special, superior warforged made by the Lord of Blades himself I get a bit tetchy, for all the same reasons that if I was running Forgotten Realms I would have a problem with one of the characters being Elminster's cousin or something. I'm not saying there's no way I'll let it through. I'm open to intelligent counter-arguements. But it is an issue.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 28, 2004)

I completely understand where you are coming from, and I agree about the whole "chosen one" kind of thing, which indeed can get very sticky.  Quite frankly since I cut and pasted most of it over from my UnCon entry, I didn't do anything to edit out that kind of stuff, which I have no problem doing if you think it might need it.

Although to be honest... the whole reason I created the history the way I did was because of the very compressed timetable the ECS seems to give us.  In the ECS it mentions that it's only rumored that the LoB has a working Creation Forge, and if those rumors are true, it's one that he's had to jury-rig and thus won't be able to churn out new ones at the same exponential rate that House Cannix used to be able to.  So quite frankly, as far as "new" warforged are concerned (i.e. the ones that have been created following the ban from the Treaty of Thronehold), there probably ONLY ARE a few of them (from both X d'Cannith's secret forge and LoB's secret forge).  So yeah, my warforge would be "special" inasmuch that he's probably only one of a dozen that the LoB has probably been able to create in the last two years.

What does that mean?  Realistically and game-wise... not much.  There's no difference between my warforged and any other warforged that is out there... except that because I wanted to figure out a logical reason why a warforged would have the Favored Soul class (since Favored Souls are BORN with a hint of the divine rather than praying for it).  The only way that seeemed to make the most sense was if the LoB *built* him that way (as opposed to a warforge suddenly "discovering" the hint of divinity within them).

Quite frankly, I can have Bronze be a Favored Soul for ANY of the gods... but it seemed liked worshipping the LoB made the most sense.  And there really isn't anything "special" the character gets for being a Favored Soul of the LoB because all he's doing is going out and "preaching quietly" to other warforged he runs into any saying "you know, the LoB has some good ideas that you may want to go listen to..."  And as that is a very dicey proposition, the character can't make any hay off his supposed Favored Soul status.  Cause if he did... and people _discovered_ that not only has the LoB a working creation forge but that he's also creating an army (slowly creating it granted), that most of the surrounding countries would come down on the LoB like a ton of bricks.  So the history I created and his supposed "chosen one" status, are basically things that will never, ever get mentioned because Bronze knows that to reveal himself is to cause a whole mess of headaches for the LoB.

So that's my hopefully intelligent counter-argument.    Which basically just says that I'm not expecting (nor desire) any special treatment for the character, but rather am just trying to make "warforged race" plus "favored soul class" equal something that makes logical sense.  But like I said above... I have no problems whatsoever editing things and/or recreating things to make a character concept that doesn't make you tetchy.  I just want to play a favored soul, and the warforged was an interesting race to play it as.  Thanx Eluvan!


----------



## Sorren (Oct 28, 2004)

I've got a character concept I'd like to play if you still have room:

*Sorrenkhad, Kalashtar Psychic Warrior* (will multiclass with psion at next level)

Born to a legacy of war, Sorrenkhad is the last surviving child of House Talisk. The patriarch of his House, Sorgenkhad, was also his father. Sorgenkhad was a great military leader and was a hero of the people of Adar. He was attributed to commanding many of the few victories over the Inspired that lay siege to their sanctuary home. 

Sorgen one day called council, claiming he had conversed with the Storm Guardians, and was given a vision of victory over the Inspired. His plan was to strike out against them with everything they had, eschewing defense in favor of offense, hoping the sudden change in tactics would grant them an element of surprise that would give them an edge against their enemies.

Though Sorgen had always been well received in the past, this new plan was surely madness. The other generals and councilmen didn’t agree with this change in tactics. After all, why would the Storm Guardian’s speak to Sorgen when they spoke to no other? Was he mad? 

Unwilling to take the risk of lowering their defenses, Sorgen’s was denied. However, this didn’t stop the powerful general. He gathered unto him all of his faithful soldiers, and with them, proceeded with the plan in secret. Soon, he struck out against the council’s will, taking his men, and leaving Adar nearly defenseless. Sorgenkhad led his men down the mountain to what he believed was certain victory. What he faced was not a battle, but a slaughter. 

The powerful telepath’s of the Inspired had long heard the tails of the powerful House Talisk, and had devised a way to defeat the proud general. They approached him in his meditations, taking the form of the Storm Guardians. They convinced him of this mad plan, bolstered his pride, and in the end, led him into a trap that spelled his doom.

The forces waiting for Sorgenkhad’s charge were uncountable. They destroyed his forces and fell upon the weakened defenses of Adar with the intention of killing ever Kalashtar they could find, particularly those of House Talisk. The battle was terrible as powerful psionic forces ripped through the valley, swords and Wills clashed and thousands died. In the end, the determination of Adar’s people, the mighty storms that came from sky above, and even the mountains themselves proved too much for the Inspired. Adar still stood, but the price its people paid for Sorgen’s arrogance would never be forgotten.

During that horrible battle, as the Inspired ravaged the land in search of Sorgenkhad’s bloodline, his wife gathered what was left of House Talisk and, using an ancient psionic artifact, transported herself and her kin to Khorvaire. There she gave birth to her son, Sorrenkhad upon the Starpeaks of Aundair.

The survivors of House Talisk knew they had no place in Adar. Their family name was ruined and the Inspired’s Dreaming Dark agents were actively searching for them. Their only hope was to make a life for themselves in this new land. They took up residence in Fairhaven and for years made a living for themselves as gemcutters and general laborers. The claimed to be human, and took the family name Khadiir.

Life was good for Sorren, at least it was until one late winter day not long after his 17th birthday. At long last, the Dark had found them. He and his uncle, Jakenkhad returned home one evening to find their home destroyed, blown apart from the inside by a sudden expansion of fiery energy. His mother dead and his home destroyed, Sorren and Jaken fled.

Eventually the pair, the last known members of House Talisk, found themselves in Sharn. Certainly no one would be able to find them among the great City of Towers. Since they arrived two years ago, Jaken has been training young Sorren to fight, using both his mind and body as a weapon. They pair of them lay low, not drawing attention to their psionic nature. They make a living a gemcutters and jewelry makers, all the while training for a day when they may be required to defend themselves.

Recently however, Sorren has grown increasingly impatient. His powers have grown and, much like his father before him, he has a hard time watching the world go by without him. Refusing to live a life cowering in fear, he has become obsessed with obtaining power. He plans to become powerful enough to one day go home to Adar, reestablish House Talisk, and take the fight back to the Inspired. They will pay for what they did to his kin, and they will pay for the life of fear he has thus far endured.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, thus far I am encouraged by the quality of submissions I am receiving. DEFCON, I think you have just about managed to convince me. In all honesty all I truly wanted to do was to make sure that you didn't just think it would be kewl to be personally attached to the Lord of Blades. You have managed to come up with a cohesive reason why you want this for your character concept, and that is good enough for me. Keep 'em coming guys! I think I will allow another 48 hours for submission of concepts and then choose the players I want to take.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 29, 2004)

*Systar os Taer Cyjyl (CG Male Valenar Elf Bard1)* (revised history)

Systar was born into the clans of the Valaes Tairn in the year 866 YK.  His father, Tharaes Pel, was a Keeper of the Past, a historian and holy man for his clan, and a feared archer.  Systar’s mother, Belaesia, was a brave adventuress, known for her daring expeditions into Xen’drick, seeking out and recovering relics of the ancient Elven heroes.  In Systar’s young life, he was indoctrinated with a great loves of his people, the Tairnadal, and was taught all of the great histories and songs of his people.  He wasn’t ever especially close to his mother, as she was often off traveling to Xen’drick, bringing back relics to be kept safe at his father’s temple, but Systar would often sit long hours to hear his father’s histories and bow-songs.  In 894 YK, when Systar’s mother didn’t return from an expedition, this close tie grew even stronger.  

Systar, much like his patron ancestor Kelaerys Thousand-Stings, took to the bow quite quickly, his father being an excellent teacher.  Years of stringing strong wooden staves, and honing the fluid motion and instinctive aim that all Valenar bowmen are known for built Systar up physically, making him a favorite in his town, a young boy praised for his skill in song and history as well as his martial talents.  With this praise Systar grew in confidence, and was excited when, in 914 YK, his father decided that they would accompany the largest host of Tairnadal elves mustered in years to Khorvaire, to aid the kingdom of Cyre against its enemies.

This move changed Systar’s life.  While he rarely saw any actual combat and was often sent to stay with baggage trains, the excitement of warfare and travel was almost like an intoxicant to young Systar.  At camp, Systar would often sing the ancient songs of Elven heroes for the entertainment of the tired troops, keeping up morale and maintaining his status as a favorite of his war band.  This joy increased tenfold when Systar, his father, and the rest of the Tairnadal took the ancestral homeland of the Tairnadal for themselves, founding the Kingdom of Valenar.

Systar’s extended war-family founded a small keep along the cost and called it Taer Cyjyl, after a famous keep that once stood in Aerenal.  Here, Systar continued to work on his bow skills, and his father was put in charge of defending the town, and protecting those too young to fight, or those who returned to the keep injured.

In 973 YK, when Systar was a mere 95 years old, a large raiding party of Talenta Barbarians struck deep into Valenar and was poised to attack Taer Cyjyl.  Most of the war band left the city, leaving behind only Systar’s father, and a handful of wounded or very young warriors to guard the Keep.  A fleet of boats landed on the shore near the keep, scaled the walls, and put Taer Cyjyl to the torch.  Systar and his father made a valiant attempt to protect the temple, and hold of the two dozen or so attackers, but it was impossible.  Systar’s father, with the town and all of their friends dying all around them, made Systar promise to run, and get word to the war band.  Systar did as he was told, stopping long enough to look back and see his father killed by an elf dressed all in black, with a strange tattoo sprawled across the right side of his face.  Systar ran to the battlefield only to find the war band destroyed by a force vastly superior in numbers than had been expected.  Systar, armed with only his bow, was forced to travel through enemy occupied territory to the nearest Valenar stronghold.  Systar warned them of an impending attack and then collapsed from exhaustion.  The attack never came.

A leader of a scouting party, Myr Shadar, took his band out, and found Systar’s story to be true.  Impressed by the young elf’s survival instinct and apparent warrior prowess, Myr took Systar under his wing, training him in the art of War Archery, not simply the form and aim, but the practical applications of using your bow to rule the field.  Systar, horrified by his loss, was a willing, if withdrawn student, and with time, became an accepted member of Myr’s unit, the Eisyrn Mas (Roughly translated: Arrow Swarm).  Over time, Systar started thinking of Myr as a second father, and his war band as a new family, and the old Systar started to show through, never as confident, never as boisterous, but still Systar, skilled, and well liked by all.  Because of his relative youth, Systar was often protected from the worse of the fighting, and took on the role of an almost mascot for the Eisyrn Mas.  It was in this capacity that Systar saw the last ten years of the Last War.  

Systar had put much of the tragedy of Taer Cyjyl out of his head until one day, five years ago, when Systar was on the battlefield combating a powerful Cyren host along his and many other Valenar war bands.  A Cavalry unit broke through the flanks of their formation, and the horses were amongst the archers.  The leader of the cavalry unit was dressed entirely in black plate, and bore down upon Systar.  Systar drew his blade and succeeded in impaling the horse, throwing its rider, before a flail caught him in the head, knocking him near to unconsciousness.  Before he closed his eyes for what he thought would be the last time, Systar saw the rider stand, remove his helmet, and continue fighting.  It was the leader of the Taer Cyjyl raiders.  Try as he could to kill him, Systar could only succumb to sleep.

Systar awoke as in a dream.  They had won the battle.  Myr Shadar was dead and his second in command, a big, burley, likeable fellow named Bestaes Sai now commanded the Eisyrn Mas.  Once again, Systar became haunted by the death of another father, and the presence of that tattooed elf in black.  Systar rejoined the war band in battle, his bow-songs sounding like dirges, and his demeanor noticeably grim.  When the war ended three years later, Systar still had not shaken off his need to know who the man was who took so much from him, and could not stand to find himself grow too close to Bestaes or any of the others, only to lose them again.  Systar, with the war over, struck out on his own to travel the cities of Khorvaire, hoping to determine something about the tattooed man in black, and to make his ancestors, Kelaerys Thousand-Stings, Tharaes Pel, and Myr Shadar proud.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 29, 2004)

Okay, this is pretty good stuff. Thus far I think that the three players who have given me a full background and character concept (that's Sorren, DEFCON, and ShaggySpellsword) can consider themselves provisionally in. I can't guarantee you places, but on the basis of what I'm seeing now your characters are approved.

 It seems that we also have Badger, Torillan, Lobo Lurker and Ferrix in the running. So that's seven players competing for four places. If all of you submit good concepts and backgrounds, there is the chance that I might be induced to run two parallel games, which would play off each other to some extent.


----------



## Badger (Oct 29, 2004)

I had almost given up that I would be able to play as I haven't been able to get a char concept typed up and sent out. However, it seems that work is going to be slow today, a blessing in itself, so I should have time to work on something.

I still would like to try a warforged artificer, who is more self-trained than anything, as would learned his skills through trial and error on himself and at the start of the game, I would almost like him to be a 0 lvl char in regards to his magical abilities, but fully developed as far as his crafting skills go. If that makes any sense?

Hopefully, once I get started on his history, all my random ramblings will make more sense...


----------



## Sorren (Oct 29, 2004)

I've got another idea for a character, though this one isn't as fleshed out:

He's a Human Wilder who was drafted during the war. His unit came across a entrance to Kyber and decided to scout it out. Inside they were attacked by dolgrims, dolgaunts, and their mind flayer leader. Eventually, a rescue team arrived, but not before the PC had witnesses nearly his entire unit de-brained by the illithid. 

He finally made it back home, but he has been plagued by nightmares ever since. The kicker is, his nightmares try to manifest themselves into reality (astral constructs). In addition, he suspects that the mindflayer may have messed with his mind in other ways. 

While normally very calm, when the character gives into intense fear of anger, he can't concentrate enough to hold his subconscious mind in check. This results in blasts of fire and lightning (energy ray) and the unleashing of his subconscious fears (the astral constructs).


So which concept do you guys like better? 

Eluvan - For this character to work, I'd need to take the Hidden Talent feat to get Astral Construct. In fact, I'd need it for the other character too. With Sorrenkhad, I plan to start him as a psychic warrior, but go kineticist ASAP. To show his growing psychokinetic abilities, I'd like to take Hidden Talent and pick up Far Hand, which a psychic warrior can't otherwise get. I think this makes more sense than him suddenly manifesting the ability to harness energies seemingly overnight (level up).

Would that be ok?


----------



## Badger (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is my concept and short story/bio on the Artificer known as Digger. When the game begins, his alignement would be True Neutral, but perhaps with the right companions, his outlook could change. Please let me know if the concept is too cliched', but it has been a long time since I wracked my brain to get the juices flowing again.

So, here it goes:


I do not belong in this world, yet I am here…

I am called Digger, a name I am sure I was given due to the fact that the first thing my hands ever held was the worn handle of a spade, than to any thoughts on would the name match my personality, or be a clue as to what the future may have in store for me.

	We are called the warforged, creations built when soldiers were needed who could fight all day and night and never tire, and if we should perish, what was the loss? Were we not just simple constructs, a few steps away from the golems the mages create with the power of their spells? Who mourns when a sword breaks? Who cries for the loss of shield? No one, and in that regard none truly cared that my people died in a war that we could not understand, as all we knew was that we had been told to fight, and fight we must.

	Just as I had been told to dig…

	This hole will be different than the countless others that I have created in my life; this hole will be one that I chose to dig, not the other way around. I will bury my past in it, and if the silent gods truly do exist, then they will allow my past to stay here in this unmarked grave, buried and distant in my mind for all eternity.

	I do not fault Bataner, the gnome I will bury here in this desolate plain of sorrow and waste, for his actions, as odd as that might seem. He was what he had always felt was the right thing for him to be. His actions were always that of a man convinced of his own righteousness, however dark and twisted those beliefs might be, and he truthfully believed that his actions would never have consequences. After all, who would stand up to someone of his abilities? I have heard him refer to himself with various titles many times, but I think one elvish prostitute, a more flattering term than the one Bataner used as watched her poison filled body spasm, still clutching the golden coins that were the source of her death, had dubbed him best.

He was a necromancer…

I do not know when I realized that I would have to kill Bataner, nor do I truly care. I simply know that now that the deed is done, I feel perhaps the faintest spark of something deep inside my hollow chest. It is a feeling that perhaps I can control my destiny, perhaps while there is no valid reason why I exist, I am here and unless I wish to be as dead as Bataner is, and was during his life, I have to leave this place behind.

Placing the gnome’s body in the ground carefully, as I truthfully bore Bataner no deep malice, I feel  as though I should speak. However, while I have the ability to do so, I can not force the words out. In the end, I know that Bataner would not speak over me if I would have fallen, and as I begin to place the soil atop of him, my movements as precise as always, I can feel a hint of nervousness wash over me, and I wonder if perhaps I truly did the right thing.

My task complete, I look down at the grave I have made and place the shovel next to it. It has been a good tool, and has served me well all these years, but it too must stay behind so that I may move forward. It is the nature of things. Time moves on and if we do not move with it, we are left behind in its wake trapped forever to a fate of being nothing more than living ghosts.

Or ghosts in the shell…

Picking up the few things that I felt were safe to take from Bataner, I looked to the west and saw the sun setting in the distance over the mountains. I could reach the first of the villages which lined the base of the mountains within a day or two, as what is walking to something, or someone, that never truly grows tired or fatigued? Perhaps there, they will have need of someone with my skills, someone who learned the secrets of creation from a master who sought only destruction. If not there, then perhaps the next town, or the next, or perhaps it is simply my fate to be placed in a world in which I do not belong, constantly trying to stay one step ahead of time and constantly seeking something I was not ever meant to have.

Life.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 29, 2004)

Badger: No, I rather like that concept. I think it will work quite well, and doesn't seem too cliched to me. 

 Sorren: Honestly, both concepts seem fine to me. Use whichever you feel you will enjoy roleplaying more. Hidden Talent is acceptable I think, as in both cases there seem to be good reasons for it.


----------



## Sorren (Oct 29, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Badger: No, I rather like that concept. I think it will work quite well, and doesn't seem too cliched to me.
> 
> Sorren: Honestly, both concepts seem fine to me. Use whichever you feel you will enjoy roleplaying more. Hidden Talent is acceptable I think, as in both cases there seem to be good reasons for it.




I'm really torn. What do you other guys think? Which do you think would be more fun for your own characters to role-play with? 

The emotionally unstable "firestarter" with a tendancy to call his nightmares forth from Dal Quor?

or

The split-souled psychic soldier obsessed with obtaining the power to bring the fight against the Inspired?

Or, I may just roll my ability scores and let that decide for me.


----------



## Badger (Oct 29, 2004)

To be honest, I think either concept will be good for Digger to interact with. His mindset is going to have him placed at a distance from everyone, at least for awhile, because he will not truthfully know how to really interact with people. So, if he was paired up with someone who was a raging torrent of emotions, it would definately provide plenty of interesting RP scenes, just as would him interacting with someone who draws their power from a source that he has never seen before.

Just my two coppers....


----------



## Sorren (Oct 29, 2004)

I rolled...

12
10
13
10
10
13

Can be found here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=sorren

I humbly request a reroll.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 29, 2004)

Ya, I don't think anybody's going to be having much fun if I force you to take those numbers. Reroll with my blessing.


----------



## Sorren (Oct 29, 2004)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Ya, I don't think anybody's going to be having much fun if I force you to take those numbers. Reroll with my blessing.




Whew! Used the name Sorren #2. Much better: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=&u=Sorren+#2&limit=on 

11
13
16
15
14
14

Thanks! Now I just have to decide which character to play and what stats to place where. I'm leaning toward the human wilder.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 29, 2004)

Bronze won't care if you were Human or Kalashtar, Sorren... he'll secretly be not be too fond of you either way.    Digger on the other hand... ah ha!  First potential recruit!

And if it matters at this point in time, I'll be doing the 30 point buy.  Warforged +2 CON, -2 WIS, -2 CHA...

Str: 14 (6p.)
Dex: 8 (0p.)
Con: 16 (6p.)
Int: 10 (2p.)
Wis: 12 (6p.)
Cha: 14 (10p.)


----------



## Sorren (Oct 29, 2004)

Gah! I can't decide.
And you guys are no help...


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 29, 2004)

DEFCON: I just realised, we need to talk about the Favored Soul class. I'm not sure which book it comes from (Complete Divine I imagine?), but I know it's not one of those I listed as appropriate sources. And there's a very clear reason why the books listed there are listed there - they're the ones I own. I have no access to the rules for the Favored Soul. So... you can either email them to me for approval (somebodys_fool@hotmail.com), or you can think about which other class might fit your concept.


----------



## Sorren (Oct 29, 2004)

Decided to use the same backstory for my original character but took a different approach to the character creation. I may go Telepath instead of Kineticist at 2nd level, but I've got a whole level to decide. So what do you think?


*Sorrenkhad of House Talisk (aka. Sorren Khadiir)*
*Kalashtar, 1st level Paladin of the Path of Light*
*Experience:* 0 / 1,000

*ABILITY SCORES*
*Strength:*	15
*Dexterity:*	11
*Constitution:*	14
*Intelligence:*	16
*Wisdom:*	13
*Charisma:*	14

*COMBAT*
*Melee Attack:*	+3
*Ranged Attack:*	+1
*Grapple:*	+3

*Attacks*
Bastard Sword  -  +3 Attack   1d10+3 Damage

*Hit Points:*	12
*Armor Class:*	15 (+5 Armor)

*SAVING THROWS*
*Fortitude:*	+4
*Reflex:*		+0
*Will:*		+0 (+2 vs. mind affecting spells, abilities, and possession)

*SPECIAL ABILITIES*
Immune to dream effects
Naturally Psionic (+1 power point per character level)
Mindlink (1/day at 1/2 character level)
+2 bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate 
+2 bonus to Disguise when attempting to pass as human
Aura of Good
Detect Evil
Smite Evil 1/day

*SKILLS*
Autohypnosis +4 (2 ranks), Bluff +4 (0 ranks), Concentration +6 (4 ranks), Craft-Gemcutting +5 (2 ranks), Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks), Intimidate +4 (0 ranks), Knowledge-Psionics +5 (1 ranks), Psicraft +4 (1 rank), Sense Motive +5 (2 ranks), 

*FEATS*
Hidden Talent (Mind Thrust)

*LANGUAGES*
Common, Quor, Draconic, Riedran, Celestial

*PSIONICS*
*Power Points:* 3
*Known Powers:* Mind Thrust

*EQUIPMENT*
Bastard Sword, Chainmail, Dagger, Backpack, Journal w/ Pen & Ink,  
*Total Weight:* 50 lbs.

*TREASURE*
6gp


Note - I decided to go with Mind Thrust instead of Far Hand for his Hidden Talent feat. It seems like a natural evolution. He can already contact minds through his racial ability to Mindlink. It seams reasonable that the first offensive power he awakens deals with harming minds in a manner similar to contacting them.

EDIT - Attached a picture of Sorren. He has the exotic quility that I was looking for. Also changed up equipment a bit.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks good, I like the angle you've taken. Should be fine.


----------



## Badger (Oct 29, 2004)

I do not wish to seem like a power gamer, but could I perhaps take a second roll as well? I did not move the stats around just yet, as I wanted to see what your thoughts were.

Stats for Badger
STR 7 
DEX 6 
CON 16 
INT 11 
WIS 14 
CHA 10 
Stats created by rolling: 4d6.takeHighest(3) 
Notes: Roll for Digger 
Saved to the database.
You can link to these results at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 29, 2004)

This one's cutting it a bit fine. The 16 and the 14 make them playable stats in my opinion - still, your total modifiers are +3 which is the same as Sorren's so I think it would probably be hypocritical of me not to allow you to reroll. Use the name Badger #2, as per the precedent set by Sorren. 

 For future reference, I'm going to say that total modifiers of +4 are the cut-off point okay? Below that you can reroll.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, the Favored Soul comes from both the Complete Divine and the Miniature's Handbook.  As far as the rules of the class are concerned... it's pretty much just a divine sorcerer but I'll see if I can't get you some more specific info (like class skills, weapon/armor profs, that sort of thing).  I'm pretty sure if you just take the cleric and change the spell progression to match the sorcerer, that's pretty much about it, but you can put me on hold for now if you'd like until I can get something more concrete.  No biggie.


----------



## Sorren (Oct 29, 2004)

I just noticed... we have 2 warforged, 1 kalashtar, and an elf.

What a bunch of freaks.   

BTW - I will be in training nearly all of next week so you won't be hearing much from me until the week after. I'll try to check in at least once a day though.


----------



## Badger (Oct 29, 2004)

After the reroll, these are the raw stats I will be using...I know that while it seems that his low Chr would seem to be a major disadvantage, I am going to keep pumping skill points into the Use Magic Device skill and try to offset it as best I can..

I will get the full sheet up after supper tonight...

Thanks for the reroll...

Any thoughts on how I placed the stats? I am thinking of taking the Adamantine Feat for the armor now, especially since his Dex is as low as it is.

Stats for Badger #2

STR 11 
DEX 7 
CON 14 (12 +2}
INT 16 
WIS 12 (14-2) 
CHA 5 (7-2)

Stats created by rolling: 4d6.takeHighest(3) 
Notes: Reroll of Digger 
Saved to the database.
You can link to these results at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find


----------



## Sorren (Oct 29, 2004)

While I commend your courage, I cringe on your behalf. One of my players is a Warforged Artificer with a Cha of 12. Charisma is *critical*. He is doing every thing he can to get his UMD skill up, and still has trouble.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah, I've gotta agree. It shows the right spirit, but I just don't think it's playable. It's like trying to make a fighter with a Constitution of 6. It might be well-intentioned, but it's going to result in an unplayable character.


----------



## Badger (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, with the two 7s, it sort of makes it hard to place them anywhere, as the artificer needs a solid mix of all the stats, and with the -2 in both Cha and Wis, the max I could hope for in Cha is a 14. I guess I could switch it around all the same and see what I can do, and just make his Str and Dex his dump stats and hope for buffs later, or for him to create a portable hole or bag of holding as soon as I can.


----------



## Badger (Oct 30, 2004)

Stat reassign...does this look any better? As I think the pluses go over a +4, and as such I need to find a way to make these stats work, or give up on the concept of the arificer and go with another route.

Any thoughts?


STR 7 
DEX 7 
CON 13 (11+2)
INT  14
WIS 10 (12-2)  
CHA 14  (16-2)


----------



## Badger (Oct 30, 2004)

Stat reassign...does this look any better? As I think the pluses go over a +4, and as such I need to find a way to make these stats work, or give up on the concept of the arificer and go with another route.

Any thoughts?


STR 7 
DEX 7 
CON 13 (11+2)
INT  14
WIS 10 (12-2)  
CHA 14  (16-2)


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 30, 2004)

Actually, I hadn't looked before but I just realised that your stats are not over +4. In fact they are +2 - even worse than the others (just add up your total modifiers before racial adjustments, my system is pretty simple). So you don't have to take these stats. But, given your current record, I think perhaps you would be better off just taking a point buy.


----------



## Badger (Oct 30, 2004)

After much review, as well as some truly rocky dice rolls, I think the 30pt buy is the best option for me also. So, I did the pt buy system on the dice web page, and here is what the end result looked like:

SavedFinal Stats for Badger  Stat Points 
STR 12 4
DEX 10 2  
CON 14 (12+2) 4 
INT 14 6 
WIS 10 (12-2) 4 
CHA 14 (16-2) 10 
Total   30  
Notes: Digger's Stats 
Saved to the database.
You can link to these results at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=35872

I think these will work much better for him, and I will get on making a full char sheet for him asap. Thanks for giving me the okay to switch over to the buy method...


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 30, 2004)

I put some stats together for Systar.  Randomness scares me and dice hate me.  Point buy is my friend!

*Systar os Taer Cyjyl:* Male elf Bard 1 (Valenar); 0 XP; Medium humanoid; HD 1d6; hp 6; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; AC 16, touch 13, flat-footed 13; Base Atk +0; Grp +2; Atk or Full Atk +2 melee (1d6+2/18-20, scimitar) or +3 ranged (1d8/x3, longbow) or +4 ranged (1d8+1/x3, longbow within 30 ft.);  SA Bardic Music 1/day (countersong, fascinate, inspire courage); SQ immune to sleep spells, +2 save vs. Enchantments, low-light vision, bardic knowledge +1; AL CG; AP 5; SV Fort +0, Ref +5, Will +1; Str 15, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 15.

_Skills and Feats:_ Balance +2, Bluff +6, Climb +1, Concentration +4, Craft (Bowyer) +4, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist 2, Hide +2, Jump +1, Knowledge (history) +4, Listen +1, Move Silently +2, Perform (Bow-song) +6, Search +2, Spot +1, Swim +0; Point-blank shot.

_Languages: _Common, Elven.

_Spells per Day_ (2) DC 12+spell level; Caster Level 1; Spells Known: 0- _know direction, light, mage hand, message._

_Possessions:_ scimitar, longbow, 60 arrows, studded leather armor, backpack, traveller’s outfit, boyer’s tools, Ancestor Mask of Kelaerys Thousand-Stings (Wooden Holy Symbol), spell component pouch, waterskin, 1 ration, bedroll, flint and steel, hooded lantern, 2 pints oil, standard I.D. papers, traveling papers, 1pp, 6 gp. 3 sp.  Total weight carried: 65.5 lbs. 

Age: 132, Height: 5’5”, Weight 133 lbs.  Hair: Black, Eyes: Green.

Systar is a tall (for an elf) warrior with disproportionately muscular arms and chest: built up from years of pulling back a bow.  He wears a wooden mask painted to look like his patron ancestor, Kelaerys Thousand-Stings, and wraps  the top of his head in read cloth.  Long black hair hangs down from beneath his head-wrap and mask.  His clothes are all browns and yellows, while his armor is a deep black leather with bronze studs.  An old scimitar, picked off the body of an opponent hangs uncomfortably at his right side, and an arrowbag hangs more comfortably on his left.  With his mask off, he has sharp, attractive features and his rare smile is rather infectious.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 30, 2004)

*Celebren*

Since it still says your recruiting, I'll submit one... 

If your full, put me down as an alternative please, thanks.

Campainwise.. this would work best for an heroic action-oriented one with likely no obviously evil guys in the group. 
The character might also be good for a campaign thats somewhat darker in tone if one changes the flavor a bit, making him a bit more solemn and taking out the childish parts. 

Most character concepts I've read in this thread seem to point a bit more to the gloomy end of things, though maybe a lighter one might fit.



```
Name:		Celebren
Gender:		Male
Race:		Half-Elf
Class:		Monk 
Alignment:      Lawful Good
Deity:          Dol Dorn and the Sovereign Host

[U]Ability	 Score	Mod	Cost	[/U]	Level:	1st	XP:      0
Str:	  14    +2	 6 		BAB:	+0	HP:	 9 (1d8+1)
Dex:	  15	+2	 8      	Grap:	+1	AC:	14 (+2 Dex, +2 Wis)
Con:	  12	+1	 4      	Speed:	30'	Touch:  14
Int:	  12	+1	 4		Init: 	+2	Flat:   12
Wis:	  14	+2	 6		ACP:    -0             
Cha:	  10        	 2              Action Points:  5

[U]Saves	Total Base	Ability	Feat    Special [/U]           
Fort:	  [B]3[/B]    2	+1	0	0                    
Ref:	  [B]4[/B]    2	+2	0	0       
Will:	  [B]4[/B]    2	+2	0	0       

Spell Save: +2 vs. Enchantment             

[U]Weapons		Attack	Damage	Critical   Range     Special[/U]
Club             +2     1d6+2    20/x2     10 ft. 
Longsword (not proficient yet)	
Sai              +2     1d4+2    20/x2     10 ft.   +4 to disarm
Unarmed Strike   +2     1d6+2    20/x2

Shuriken (10)    +2     1d2+2    20/x2     10 ft.


[U]Feats:[/U]	
Heroic Spirit
Improved Unarmed Strike      (Monk class feat)
Monastic Training (Cleric)   (Monk bonus feat)

[U]Abilities:[/U] 
Immunity to sleep spells, low light vision, elven blood
Flurry of blows


Skill points: 20	

[U]Skills			Total   Ranks	 Ability   Feat    ACP       Special[/U]
Balance                 +5        3       +2
Climb                   +4        2       +2
Concentration		+3        2	  +1
Diplomacy               +3        1                             +2 (Race: Half-Elf)
Gather Information      +2        0                             +2 (Race: Half-Elf)		
Knowledges       
(Religion)              +5        4       +1
Listen                  +5        2       +2                    +1 (Race: Half-Elf)                                             
Move Silently           +5        3       +2
Search                  +2        0       +1                    +1 (Race: Half-Elf)
Spot                    +5        2       +2                    +1 (Race: Half-Elf)
Tumble                  +3        1       +2                    
		

[U]Languages:[/U] 
Common, Goblin and Elven.


[U]Equipment            Quantity        Cost         Weight [/U]  
Club (Practice sword)    1          0  gp      3  lb.                   
Sai                      1          1  gp      1  lb.
Shuriken                10          2  gp      1  lb.
Monks Outfit             1          0  gp      0  lb.
Holy Symbol (Wood)       1          1  gp      0  lb.
Backpack                 1          2  gp      2  lb.
Waterskin                1          1  gp      4  lb.
Bedroll                  1          1  sp      5  lb.
Sack                     1          1  sp      .5 lb.
Case, map or scroll      1          1  gp      .5 lb.
Flint and Steel          1          1  gp      0  lb.
Trail Rations            1          5  sp      1  lb.

Total Weight: 18  lb.

[u]Wealth[/u]
[b]Gold:[/b]         2
[b]Silver:[/b]       8
[b]Copper:[/b]

[u]Carrying Capacity[/u]
[b]Light Load:[/b]  	       43 lb. or less
[b]Medium Load:[/b]           44-86 lb.
[b]Heavy Load:[/b]            87-130 lb.

[b]Age:[/b]    18
[b]Height:[/b] 5'5"
[b]Weight:[/b] 130lb
[b]Eyes:[/b]   blue
[b]Hair:[/b]   ravenblack, now cropped short to less than a fingers width 
[b]Skin:[/b]   suntanned copper
```

*Quote:*
"If you think you can win, you can win. Faith is necessary to victory."

*Background:*
Not too long ago, Celebren was just a minor Deckhand on a Lryander ship that sailed the southern seas of Khorvaire. Though he always lacked the talent to make a decent sailor, he was well liked and respected among the crew. But Celebrens life was soon to change. 

On a stormy night when the ship was sailing too close to the coast of Dargoon, having lost the course in the lashing winds, the lyander vessel fell prey to one of the bands of hobgoblin pirates that often lurk in those dangerous waters.

The crew fought bravely, and Celebren among them, but still the ship would likely be lost were it not for a traveling priest of the Sovereign Host who had come abord at the last port. 
Once the fighting commenced, the pious traveler exploded in a whirling sword-frenzy, driving nearly half the pirates back into the sea all by himself. More importantly, he also saved Celebrens life from a viciously scarred chain-wielding Hobgoblin who was about to flay the poor Half-Elf.

When the old priest was asked for a reward or renumeration, he merely noted, that the crew should offer what they thought to be proper to the gods of the Souvereign Host.

The captain of course did not fail to make a a generous donation for his saved ship to the gods at the next port of call, aswell as attending a sermon at a local monastry with his crew. 

Young Celebren, who had faced death and owed his life to the battle-tested priest, took these procedings very seriously.The gifts and donations offered did not seem sufficiant to him to repay the dept of his life. 
Noting the young acolytes training in the temple grounds, he asked permission of his captain to join the Monastry in order thank the gods who saved him by offering the life they saved. 
The surprised captain agreed and the old priest, who'd been observing the whole occurance with a wry smile, introduced the young Half-Elf to the Abbess. 

Thus, Celebren was initiated into the faith of the Souvereign Host as well as the martial training of those who follow Dol Dorn, serving mostly as an acolyte and apprentice watchman at the holy site.

So far his teaching is far from complete, even though he is vigorously trying to become a faithful priest and even more so to become a master swordsman like the strange priest who saved him. 
Before he will achieve these goals though, he still has alot to learn.
As his teachers frequently note, he can't yet wield the weapon of Dol Dorn without skewering himself and all to often tries to dodge the more boring routines of templelife by "getting lost" on the various errands the monastry sends him on, prefering the practice of dashing swordplay to scrubbing floors or holding scented candles during the long sermons.

*Appearance:*
Celebren is short, lithe and lissom, leaning physically closer to his elven than to his human ancestry. 
Having few earthly belongings, he usually wears the wide cut, white garment common among acolytes in the service to the Souvereign Host. Around his neck hangs a simple and wooden version of arrowhead-symbol of the Silver Flame as well as a cord with a few seashells, a gift and good-luck charm from his former crew. 

Due to his service at the Temple, he is cleanly shaven and his black hair cropped short, brining out the slight elvenlike tips of his ears. In secret, Celebren greatly misses his shaggy hair and the small goatee he just managed to grow at the end of his sailoring career.

Celebren also carries a wooden practice sword (club) that he frequently uses to train spinning swordmoves and flamboyant attack routines (every so often ending with the sword clattering on the floor or bruising an unwary bystander).


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 30, 2004)

Zweischneid: You're the eighth application, which would make two groups of four. I think the way I'll do this is (assuming all the characters that come in are as good as those I've already seen) to split you guys into two groups and run two parallel campaigns which will interact.

Anyway, I like your character, he seems interesting. It seems odd, though, that your character would have been inducted into worship of the Sovereign Host at a church of the Silver Flame. I mean, sure, both religions are good aligned - but that doesn't mean they'd actually hand over worshippers by teaching potential recruits about a different faith. It seems a little like a street urchin being taken in by a kindly Christian priest, who treats him as his own son and teaches him the tenets of buddhism. 

 I have enough potential players now, at any rate, so recruitment for this thread is now closed. 

 ShaggySpellsword: No, no, and yes. 

However, I would appreciate a slightly more detailed character sheet. At the very least I'd like to see your attack bonus with the bow put on the sheet (and put a note next to it indicating how it changes within 30' for PBS). Oh, also, not that I mean to be pedantic, but you've spelt 'Bowyer' wrong in a couple of places.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 30, 2004)

A Rogue's Gallery thread will go up once all characters are in and we have decided on the division between the groups. 

 Also, thus far only two people have given me any real idea of what they want to see in the campaign. Can I get some input from the rest of you guys please?


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 30, 2004)

> Anyway, I like your character, he seems interesting. It seems odd, though, that your character would have been inducted into worship of the Sovereign Host at a church of the Silver Flame. I mean, sure, both religions are good aligned - but that doesn't mean they'd actually hand over worshippers by teaching potential recruits about a different faith. It seems a little like a street urchin being taken in by a kindly Christian priest, who treats him as his own son and teaches him the tenets of buddhism.




Hmm, I always thought of the Silver Flame as the inquisition-like monsterhunting sub-division of the Church of the Sovereign Host (wich in turn took political control of a country, much like the Inquisition did in Spain). 
I'll read up on it again...

[edit]

Ok, I read up on the two religions. I originally wanted to make a "Whirling Steel Strike-Monk", while the whole "silver-theme" seemed to be a good background thats a bit more creative than "he grew up in a Monastry" and would also be a nice excuse for a dashing nickname.

I'll work on it.


----------



## Badger (Oct 30, 2004)

I am pretty much open to anything as far as the campaign goes. While deep down, I do like combat as much as the next guy, I am at heart more of a true role-player who enjoys the interaction between the chars just as much, if not moreso, than counting up the coins from the dragon hoard.

I think with our group, especially the ones who seem to be walking more in shadows than in light, perhaps a darker theme game, one that really plays upon the fact that there is always more than one way to accomplish the mission, and lets us prove that while the good guys win, even winning has its costs.

Digger is a crafter, so anything that lets me play upon his skills to help the others, I know I will enjoy ,as a fireball in a bottle is always a fun toy to have....

All in all, I just am looking foward to the game and to playing with some very talented people...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 30, 2004)

Eluvan, I just remembered that I loaned my Complete Warrior to a friend of mine, so it might take a little while to get you the complete info on the Favored Soul that you required.  Off the top of my head though, I believe that they have proficiency in Simple and Martial Weapons, Light and Medium armor, roll d8 for HP, have basically the same skill list as a cleric, and have the same spells known and spells per day as the sorcerer progression.  Spells per day are based off of CHA, although the spell DCs are based off of WIS I think.

As far as campaign is concerned... I'd be interested in heading out to some of the fringes of Khorvaire, like perhaps working out in the Demon Wastes, the Principalities or maybe Droaam.  Most of the PbP Eberron games around here have mostly stayed in the more civilized areas, and excursions to the less-friendly areas might be a cool change of pace.  Chasing after new dragonshards is always a good plot device for that kind of thing.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 30, 2004)

Favored Soul help:  Proficient with simple weapons and diety's favored weapon; light and medium armor, all shields (no tower shields).  They get the same number of spells per day as Sorcerers, but more spells known (average out to about 1.7 spells more per spell level by level 20).  

At levels 3, 5, 10, 12, 15, 17, and 20 they gain a series of special abilities that include weapon focus/weapon spec in favored weapon, some energy resistances, (and at very high levels) wings and damage reduction.  Cleric BAB, all good saves, d8 HD, 2+Int skills, and interesting skill list that includes an odd assortment of interaction and physical skills, though not many overall skills to choose from.  Strangely, doesn't list Knowledge (religion) as a class skill.  That's about as detailed as I think I can get without doing copyright no-nos.

As a side note, I have played in a pretty long-term campaign with a favored sould PC in our party, and he was not obviously better or worse than anyone else in the group: his two ability scores for spell casting, having to take a feat in order to wear heavy armor and be able to put a low score in dex, and not having access to undead turning really limited his otherwise insane spells per day.  Having to choose all of his spells known on the other hand, encouraged him to choose spells that closely reflected his God and allowed for lots of flavor.  Just my opinion of the class.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 30, 2004)

Wow, that Die Roller is crazy, I tell you


----------



## Badger (Oct 30, 2004)

Man..I am thinking its a conspiracy...*L*

It hates warforged...

Although, I am thinking that since Wisdom is a low requirement for an Artificer, that I may change that score around with the Dex to get a little bit more of a bonus to my AC, as I am still warring on if I should take Adamantine Body or Mithril.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 31, 2004)

The favored soul sounds a little powerful to me. Better spellcasting than a cleric, better weapon proficiency lots of special abilities...  but no turn undead, no heavy armor, a bit of MAD. I don't know, maybe. I'll have to see the full rules I think.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, let's review the situation. 

1) Badger - concept submitted and approved.
2) Sorren - concept submitted and approved. 
3) ShaggySpellsword - concept submitted and approved.
4) DEFCON 1 - concept submitted and approved, pending approval of favored soul.
5) Zweischneid - concept submitted and approved, pending changes to religious background.
6) Ferrix - No concept yet submitted. 
7) Torillan - No concept yet submitted. 
8) Lobo Lurker - No concept yet submitted. 


 So, the three of you who haven't yet submitted a concept, are you still interested? If so please repsond. It's fine if you're just taking a while to get ideas together, but if you've lost interest then I'll drop the 'parallel lines' title and the whole theme of two different adventure threads which interact. 

 Until I have all the concepts in we can't organise two groups, and until we've done that there will be no RG thread. Once there's an RG thread I'll start paying real attention to stats etc. For now I'm mainly concerned with getting the recruitment situation in order.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eluvan, it seems like my warforged favored soul character concept has been more trouble than it's worth.  So to make things easier I'm just going to shelve him and come up with a new character.  Hopefully this one works out for you...

>>>>>>>>>>

*MASSIF DARDUNGREN - Dwarf Barbarian*

*History:*  If you move throughout the Mror Holds, you will find thousands upon thousands of well-settled and urban areas filled with dwarven, gnome and human occupants.  However, as you reach some of the deeper areas undeneath the towering peaks... areas which begin to encroach upon orcish clans... those areas can be pretty deadly indeed.  The dwarven Dungren clan has lived for hundreds of years in one small section of caverns that leads further towards several of those orcish outposts, and they have spent their lives keeping watch.  These dwarves have lived a simple martial lifestyle, fighting and defending their caverns from humanoid attack.  Every child who is raised in this community is taught from an early age whatever skills would be necessary to survive in this enviroment.  Massif Dardungren is one of those such children.

The third son of two honest, good-hearted parents, Massif grew up wanting to follow in his father's footsteps of combat and defense of the clan.  An extremely healthy boy, Massif would spend hours upon hours running, lifting, and practicing his weaponship so that upon his graduation into adulthood he would assume his place alongside his father and brothers patrolling the tunnels of their clan's lands.  This was the life had had chosen for himself, as it was the life most of his male family had chosen for themselves for several generations.  However, upon his ascension to manhood, his plans were changed by a most unlikely source.  With two sons having already joined as defenders of the clan, his father decided that Massif might better serve both the clan and himself by in fact LEAVING the caverns from which he had grown up, and instead plying his trade as a protector to other people who would pay handsomely for his services.

Needless to say, Massif was not pleased with this idea, as he had never any desire to leave the warm embrace of the Dungren clan.  However, his respect for his elders was strong enough that when select members of House Deneith arrived to collect a number of the younger dwarven warriors to add to their protection staffs, Massif went without complaint.  Thus began his stint as a member of House Deneith, working as a defender and protector for anyone who was willing to pay the House's fees.  Thus far he has worked as a bodyguard for a noble and his family in Karrnath, has journeyed with a trio of wizards looking for dragonshards in the Q'barran jungles, and has made numerous forays into the Mournland with various relic hunters.

Massif is quiet, unassuming (some might even say unfriendly), but he always does his job exceedingly well and without complaint.  If you were to speak to him, he would tell you he is just putting in his time with House Deneith until he is able to return home and rejoin his family.  However, based on the money House Deneith is undoubtably paying the Dungren clan for the "loan" of several of their warriors, it might very well be some time before the clan asks for him to come home.  So until that happens, he will travel where the House asks him travel and protect whomever it is that is willing to pay the fees.

*Appearance:*  Massif is a little shorter than your typical dwarf, but also a little wider.  His dark, gold skin ripples over thick, meaty muscles, and his long blond hair is pulled back into dozens of thick ponytails.  His face belies his unhappiness with being away from home as his lips are in a perpetual scowl and his brown eyes are contantly narrowed.  Thus he appears much less attractive than he otherwise might.  He is always dessed very simply in various earthen colored tunics that he makes no effort to keep clean.  His body is unpierced as he finds that particular affectation to be somewhat silly, but he has no problems wearing rings, amulets, or other types of jewelry.  In fact, a very large medallion bearing the symbol of House Deneith hangs prominentally around his neck.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for your thoughtfulness DEFCON. This certainly looks like a much easier character to work with. Be sure that you'll enjoy playing him as much though - otherwise you're better off trying to make the previous concept work. Use whichever you want to, the warforged concept certainly isn't unsalvageable.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 1, 2004)

i'm going to pull myself from the runnings... i've got enough goings on to be keepin' me busy.

Good luck with the game.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay, that's fine. 

 So there are now seven. Still potentially enough for two groups, but the idea is perhaps starting to look like a bit of a remote possibility.


----------



## Sorren (Nov 1, 2004)

Just wanted to let you know that I'm still in the game. Like I said, I'm in training this week so I want be online very much. Is there anything you need from me? I'll be active and posting every day after next Monday (Nov. 8th).

As far as what kind of game I'd like to play... anything but a dungeon crawl. I like politics, intrigue, and personal role-playing. In my experience, a combat focused game doesn't play well over play-by-post. I'd also like to suggest that the two warforged be split up between the two groups. Otherwise it will seem like a "warforged campaign" if half the group is comrpised of them. That's just my two cents. Doesn't really bother me either way.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll stick with the dwarven barbarian... it'll just be easier.  Plus as my Complete Warrior and Eberron Campaign books are still on loan, it'd be difficult to complete the numbers for the warforged anyway.  I can create the barbarian just with the PH.  So I'll stick with that.

(I had Dwarven Fighter written down on the description, but that is really supposed to be Dwarven Barbarian.  My mistake, and I assume there no probs making the swap from fighter to barbarian).


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2004)

Mainly just a *bump* to ensure that the relevant parties see this thread.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2004)

What can I say, I'm sick of waiting.  I'm starting the campaign with just the characters that have come in so far.

 The Rogue's Gallery is up (see the first post of this thread for a link), and the first post of the campaign is very shortly to follow. Please post your character into the Rogue's Gallery before posting in the adventure thread. We won't be starting until all the characters are up in the RG - DEFCON, try to get some stats up pretty quickly okay? I think everybody else is ready to go now.

 I've kept the name, though the concept that spawned it is buried. The reason will become apparent at some point in the future.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 3, 2004)

> What can I say, I'm sick of waiting.  I'm starting the campaign with just the characters that have come in so far.





We play with five people or am I an alternative?


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh, go on then, we we'll have five.

 But only because Zatoichi rocks so much.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2004)

My dwarf is in the Rogue's Gallery.  I'm all set.


----------



## Badger (Nov 3, 2004)

I will get my sheet up tonight. Work has been hectic and long, and after a day of writing code, sometimes all you want to do is have a cold beer and then hit the bed.

Also, I know I have asked before, and nobody has offered any thoughts, so I thought I would risk it one more time.

With Digger's low Dex, should I go with Adamantine body, or with Mithril? I know I need to boost his AC, but was wanting to get some different opinions.

Would the Adamantine affect his ability to infuse items?


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2004)

Adamantine body would make much more sense. Mithril body is specifically designed for those who rely on a high dex bonus to AC or on skills that take an armour check penalty. It would be of little use to you compared to adamantine.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 5, 2004)

How are things looking?  We all set?  I think there's five of us who are prepped with characters, correct?  Are the other few putting stuff together or are we just gonna hit the ground running with the 5 of us?  By my count, the party looks as follows:

*Systar os Taer Cyjyl *  - Elf Bard
*Celebren* - Khoravar Monk
*Massif Dardungren* - Dwarf Barbarian
*Sorrenkhad Khadiir* - Kalashtar Paladin
*Digger* - Warforged Artificer

And that's pretty much it.  We haven't seen or heard anything from Torillan or LoboLurker, so I dunno if they're even still interested or not.  But at least we're in a good position to begin (although Sorren did say he wouldn't be back online until this coming Monday the 8th).  Woo hoo!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 5, 2004)

I gave up on Lobo Lurker and Torillan, after I put a notice to them in the thread title and then watched them both post stuff eslewhere in the forum but not even a courtesy bow-out post here. 

 So we're going with just what we've got right now. Systar, Celebren, and Massif are ready to go. Sorrenkhad is pending, which is fine since Sorren posted that he wouldn't be at full capacity until Monday. Digger is also pending - Badger said we'd see him a couple of days ago, but nothing has materialised.


----------



## Badger (Nov 6, 2004)

Sorry for the delay all. Between work and company coming down for the weekend, my computer time went the way of the dodo. However, Digger is posted on the RG thread minus his history which I will cut and paste over there in a few mins.

Please scan the sheet and tell me if I messed anything up, as it has been quite awhile since I had to design a char, and I think I might be rusty.

Also, I wanted to make some scrolls using his craft points and remaining gold, but wanted to get your green light before I did. If I'm not mistaken, isn't it 6 XP to craft a lvl 0 and lvl 1 scroll and 12.5gp?

Sorry if I'm all confused, but want to make sure I do it right..

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 6, 2004)

Scrolls are 6gp 2sp 5cp and 1 XP for a 0 level scroll or 12gp 5sp and 1 XP for a 1st level scroll. 

 You do, of course,chave my permission to make scrolls - if I restricted crafting items, I think you would be in trouble playing an artificer. XD

 Anyway, I'll go check over the sheet now. And, for that matter, everybody else's. I haven't looked over the characters at all yet.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 6, 2004)

SS: 
- Not a problem as such, but you're cutting it _very_ fine with your weight. If you have cause to pick up so much as a dagger during the course of the adventure you'll be into medium load territory. If you don't mind that, fine, but I'd appreciate it if you could put paranthetical notes now as to what your stats will look like when (not if) that happens. You get a 20; move speed and a -3 armour check penalty. 

DEFCON:
- Your Grapple should be +4, not +3. BAB +1, Str +3. 
- Take your history out of the RG post please. 

Zweischneid: 
- Your Grapple should be +2, not +1. BAB +0, Str +2.
- You should have 8, not 5, Action Points.
- Take your history out of the RG post please.

Badger:
- You wrongly noted your class as 'Artificer *2*'.
- The saving throw is 'Will', not 'Willpower'. 
- Your AC check penalty is -5. I know you don't have ranks in any applicable skills, but you might have to do some of them untrained. 
- You've spent 4 too many skill points.
- It's not going to be a problem, but include a weight check please. Just your total current load and whether it's light, medium or heavy would do fine. 
- Take the history out of the RG post please.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 6, 2004)

> Zweischneid:
> - Your Grapple should be +2, not +1. BAB +0, Str +2.
> - You should have 8, not 5, Action Points.
> - Take your history out of the RG post please.




fixed it! thanks


----------



## Badger (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on the scrolls and the dings in the sheet. I have changed it, as well as put the four scrolls he made (using Craft points to substitute XP) and the two vials of alchemical frost he made.

It puts his gold to a more lvl 1 amount, as well as giving him the beginning feel of the artificer I want to turn him into.

I also picked up the Arms and Equipment Guide today, and when the time comes was wondering if I could use some of the items from it. I am more than willing to e-mail the description of them if/when the time comes and if you think you might be okay with it.

Thanks again, and sorry again for the delay.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 6, 2004)

Anything from the Arms and Equipment Guide would, as you say, have to be emailed to me and would be approved ona  case by case basis - but I'm not averse to it.

Also, I should make clear for when you get Craft Wondrous Item that as far as I am concerned you can make whatever you like within the rules given in the DMG (and after running them by to check I don't see them as expoloitative or whatever). Don't feel like you have to limit yourself to what's in the books. In fact I postitively encourage custom item creation. It's not as hard as everybody makes it out to be, and it adds character. If you don't want to get involved in it yourself, tell me the kind of thing you're aiming for and I'll do the graft of working it out for you.


----------



## Badger (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice...I know that Digger will make some items for himself that accentuate his desire to understand the world around him, as well as some utilitarian items. For his companions, should he manage to achieve a bonding of sorts with them, something I am hoping will happen during the course of RPing, the sky is the limit for that. I don't care if I burn XP, craft points and gold like crazy, as long as it stays in the feel of the game. Hopefully, that made sense..

Thanks again for the green light on the items and if you'd ever like to talk off list with me about crafting items and other misc stuff, the address is badger_fan_123 at yahoo.com.


----------



## Sorren (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi guys. I'm back. I'll get my character in the Rogue's Gallery today and then I'll be ready to go.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Massif's been edited as per Eluvan's request.  Ready to go!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2004)

Well then, have youselves an IC thread why don'cha?


----------



## Badger (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry about the IC slip..as I said there, Verbatim is my roommate in RL and I didn't check to see who was logged onto the boards, my name or his. Sorry if that caused any momentary confusion.


----------



## Sorren (Nov 9, 2004)

Not a problem.

BTW, Eluvan, unless my character doesn't have time for whatever reason, Sorren will be scanning every NPC he meets with Detect Evil, so you can drop it into NPC descriptions whenever you feel it's appropiete.

Sorren is pretty paranoid at this point. His Detect Evil will be running at all times. I figure this takes a few seconds, so anyone he meets will probably be met with a "icy look" until he gets a result. I figure this would be a little intimidating, which is reflected in his above average Charisma.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn, that games gonna qualify me for a philosophy major....


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 11, 2004)

Heh heh... yeah Zweischneid, I'm especially looking forward to when Massif and Celebren actually have to put aside their differences and truly work together.  Thus far the dwarven barbarian philosophy vs. half-elven monk philosophy has been a really fun dichotomy to play (and I'm sure the kalashtar paladin philosophy will only add to that as well).

The one thing I need to watch out for is to not constantly make arguments for argument sake.  I'm worried that in trying to play a 6 Charisma that I'm going to devolve into countless namecalling and whining, which I don't want to do.  Hopefully once something happens when the group has to come together to accomplish something, I'll be able to move away from that.


----------



## Badger (Nov 11, 2004)

If it helps any, I am trying to figure out how Digger can talk to the rest of the group, as right now, it is not in his nature to say very much about anything. I keep picturing from his background that he has not had many chances to hone his conversational skills, but I think with this group that will change..*L*

I think the interaction between all of you has been excellent and please don't take the shortness of my posts as a sign that I am not trying, it is just that I can't see Digger being able to go too deeply into alot of things as it is all new to him and that cuts him out of alot of things.

I do think this is going to be a helluva game though, especially once we get the wheels turning full steam..


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah - you guys are doing an awesome job. I was worried that the tone I was trying to set would be too daunting, but you all seem to have picked up on it pretty damn well. I'm glad you're liking it thus far - and don't worry, things will soon heat up a bit too.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 12, 2004)

Eluvan in the IC Thread said:
			
		

> ((I think I should make the situation a little clearer, since people seem to have conflicting ideas on where they actually are in the airship. Firstly, Sorren is right in thinking that you are currently below decks, and that the stairs that were on your left as you came in lead up to the deck. To your right as you came in were the benches on which you have been sitting, each one with a table in front of it, and beyond them the back of the ship's hull. Hence Zweischneid, for instance, was mistaken when he talked of looking up to see the fring of fire around the ship. In order to see it you would have to go up to the deck as Sorren is now doing))




eh, sorry for that. In that case Celebren will have moved up to the deck as well, getting a bit of fresh air at a quiet spot near the ships prow.


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2004)

As I put in a post already, I have just gotten my acess to the Internet back up and running, and if I still have a slot in the game, I would like to continue, but if it has been given to someone else, I do understand.

I do apologize for my absence, but it has been fixed, hopefully for good.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

Nothing's been said that leads me to think you've been replaced, Badger.  In fact, Eluvan mentioned that Digger is still presumably following Massif around.  So you can get back on the board and keep RPing methinks.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 4, 2004)

Yep. No harm done, you didn't hold the thread up.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 14, 2004)

Uhhhh... guys? The ball's in your court. Digger's leading everyone below decks, where, obviously, you find Systar talking to the dragon.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 15, 2004)

Eluvan, I think every was probably waiting for YOU.  

Since we had all posted already since your previous post (and Digger and Massif both said they were going downstairs), I think we were waiting to hear what you had to say about what was going on before anyone posted again.

I posted again just now to reinterate going downstairs just to bump the post back to the top.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2004)

Zweischneid, have I mentioned how much fun it is to roleplay off of you?    Both between Massif and Celebren as well as DMing off of Lynx?  You give so much great material to interact with!  This rocks!


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey.. thanks Defcon, but I can only return the compliment... 

Both of those games certainly always keep me trying for the best.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 23, 2004)

-- OoC --​
Alright... I just wanted to let ya know I'm off into the mountains for a couple of days. Most likely I'll be able to post again at January 5th. 
Feel free to take over Celebren if you wanna game on. 

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and keep healthy...


Zweischneid


----------

